# 12' Ugly Stik



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*12' Ugly Stik for casting longdistance*

I use a 12' Ugly Stik and i was wondering if its a good rod to use for longdistance casting??? Any thoughts on this would be helpful.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I bought one of those when I first started surf fishing 10 years ago, while its a good rod its not a distance rod there is no way to even compare it to my 11'9 Allstar. It just dosent load right it kind of whips the bait out there instead of sending the bait out there...


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Ditto.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I have an 11' Ugly Stik surf rod that I use for throwing anchors when I king rig. It throws them far enough for me to get my bait out but since its a 6 oz. anchor I'm throwing, it doesn't really matter if it whips it out or sends it out.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Its a control thing the ugly stick IMHO is sloppy, heavy and you not going to stand there and drum fish with something that weighs 5X what a grapite weighs. Its a good pole but his question was distance and you will not get distance with that pole. The first time I threw my custom I doubled my distance that I was getting with the Ugly Stick....If you want one I would sell my 12 foot with a penn 7500ss make an offer. Since going conventional I have not used that combo in 3 years..... JAM


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Im only a beginner......*

Hey Guys,


I have always heard about guys and their super casting but i thought it was only a myth. That was until i went to SPSP sunday a witnessed DCFishman casting over 500ft easily. It renewed my dedication to improving my casting and distance. the reason that I asked is because I have always thought that an Ugly Stik was to flemsy. If you guys have any suggestions on rods that would be greatly appreciated.If i can get the proper rod I would sell my Ugly Stik's in a heart beat..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

If I were starting out again I would have held off on my custon Allstar and went with a 12 foot tica and a 525 or a slosh 30 good setup for learning and when accomplished go for the custom.... Take a look at Allstar's Breakaway's Loomis and the such and you should find something you like... Pureglass..... JAM


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

MC,

It comes down to what you are after, where you are fishing and how deep your pockets are. For under $100 you can't beat the Okuma Solaris 12 footer. I was out several weeks ago and had both my Tica and my Solaris. To me, it's much easier to throw 5 oz with the Solaris then the Tica. The Solaris loads a lot easier. Besides the Solaris is cheaper then the Tica. I have seen the Solaris throw 5 oz a very long way. I have a brand new Tica that I've used twice. I will sell it to you at a very good price.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

How much for the tica? Is it 12 foot?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Jam,

Why can't I send a PM to you? You have mail.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I sent an email yesterday.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*12ft ugly stick*

Hello Mr .Mastercaster --dcfishman here- as everyone has said the ugly sticks are a nice introduction to the casting game but as you im sure you have seen they just will not produce the distance you are looking for its recovery is just not up to the standard of a long distance casting rod you want something with a fast recovery the last 3ft.of the 12ft ugly stick bends way to much to allow for it to load with a heavy lead-5or6 oz.so this is why your not getting out like you want . I'm looking to but the solaris by Okumo i would think this would allso benifit you -thats just my 2cents added i hope it helps. http://digitaldagger.com/ this might help.


__________________


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thanks Guys*

You guys have given me some great info to feed on. Im leaning toward the Okuma Solaris 12' since the price seems to be right. I just got a 10' Tica that i will be bringing to the casting session at kenilworth Park this Saturday. I figure that would be a good rod for me to start my journey into long distance casting. You guys have been a big help.........Tight Lines


MC


----------

